# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Atl. Andaluza >  Visitas guiadas 2014

## No Registrado

Buenos días,queridos foreros,en primer lugar agradecer la labor divulgativa que haceis.En segundo lugar preguntar sobre alguna información de visitas en los embalses de Cadiz,por el dia mundial del agua.
Gracias

----------

